# CVA Mountain Stalker in .54 Caliber - What kind of Bullit?



## Marlin_444 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey All, 

Shifting gears back from a inline to a Side Lock - Picked up a CVA Mountain Stalker in .54 Caliber and I am planning to upgrade it a bit... 

Question for yah... 

It's a 1 in 38 Twist so I should get some use with Sabots and or Lead Mini's as well as PowerBelts... 

I'll prolly alternate from 90 to 100 grains of Pyro or T-7...  

Let me know your thoughts... 

Thinking about a 209 add on or swapping out the #11 for a Musket Nipple... 

I love these guns...  

Appreciate your thoughts... 

Ron


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 22, 2009)

Dang thats going to kick with  a .54 conical.  Powerbelt has the 295gr .54 which would be reasonable but a lot of the other conicals are in the 350+ range.

Personally, i would try a patched round ball.  .530"  .015-.018 patch and 70-100gr Pyrodex RS. That should get you started.

If the trigger is tough, an adjustable tumbler is easy to buy.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 22, 2009)

FrontierGander said:


> Dang thats going to kick with  a .54 conical.  Powerbelt has the 295gr .54 which would be reasonable but a lot of the other conicals are in the 350+ range.
> 
> Personally, i would try a patched round ball.  .530"  .015-.018 patch and 70-100gr Pyrodex RS. That should get you started.
> 
> If the trigger is tough, an adjustable tumbler is easy to buy.




Great, thanks... .530's with a .10 Patch sounds about right; would it hurt to use a .15 patch?

I like the PowerBelts, but have not shot one in a .54 on in a .50... 

It appears someone has weighted the buttstock in the hollow part (it's a Synthetic, might go to a wood one)... 

Just picked up a "Mag Spark 209 Primer Adapter For Sidelock Muzzleloader"...  

Had one before but it used a clunky "Magnum Rifle Primer"... 

Hard to load it with my short fat fangers...

How difficult will it be to add a scope mount?

Ron


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 22, 2009)

not .010 patches!! way to thin

.015 or .018 will do.

For scope mounts, you'd have to take it to a gun smith and have it drilled/tapped.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 22, 2009)

With that twist shooting a round ball is going to affect your groups!


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 22, 2009)

you'd be surprised. i have the mountain rifle in 50cal and it has a 1:32 twist. Does excellent with round ball. My load is 70gr Pyrodex rs, .015 patch and .490 round ball. 50-75 yards is cutting holes.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, good; looks like me and the sidelock have some summer project work to do ))...  

Between the "Off Season" Honey Do's that is!

I need to get a pic of it posted and work toward the end project, since it's a Black Synthetic, maybe a custom "dip" job or something...  I have another one that came off a a .50 Cal my Brother in law boogered up...

Hey but, somebody (previous owner) weighted the buttstock, would anyone know what it might be (Sand?)...

I'll check with the prior owner...  What ever it is, it's filled up with something that added weight...

Ron


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2009)

I had a Mountain Stalker back years ago, and killed several deer with it after I finally got it tuned up. I could never get mine to shoot round balls very well with the short barrel and fast twist rate. The best projectiles for mine were the T/C Maxi-hunters. I also had to go to a musket nipple on it to get reliable ignition.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks NC!  I'll hook up with some T/C Maxi Hunters, thanks for the input....

Merry Christmas!

Ron


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Dec 25, 2009)

The fast twist rate rifles can shoot round ball pretty well IF you find the right load. Since the round ball relies on the patch to impart the spin you can't push em so fast that you cut the patch to ribbons and expect them to be accurate. 

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 30, 2009)

Shot the mountain rifle 1:32 twist with 100gr American pioneer 2f with .490 round ball and .015 patch. My results were really good at 50 yards shooting off the fence line. If its nice out tomorrow, i plan on trying 100 yards.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 30, 2009)

.50 cal right?  Looking good...  Sidelock, #11? 

I may take the Mountain Stalker with me to the lake place and load it  up a few times 

Speer .530's with .15 ticking pre lubed & loose T-7... it has the #11 on it, but the Musket's are on their way...   

We'll see...


----------



## FrontierGander (Dec 30, 2009)

yep 50cal and #11 ignition.

With T7 you'll most likely want to use a  bore button. Its just a thick felt wad to keep the powder from burning up the patch.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 31, 2009)

Bore Buttons in diff sizes for calibers (.50, .54 & .58 etc.)?


----------



## FrontierGander (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah they make them in all kinds of sizes.  I shot 3 shots today @ 100. The first over shot my target, adjusted and placed the next 2 shots within 4" of each other. I had a big 4" bullseye out there and from 100 yards, looking through my sight, it was to big. Tomorrow im taking the hawken out at 100 with a smaller 2" orange bulls eye this time.  The mountain rifles getting a bit of a rest. I like to change things up here and there.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jan 3, 2010)

Got it; gonna try some 70 - 90 grain loads with .530 round balls...


----------

